# Happy 6th Birthday!



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO (Oct 4, 2006)

Today Mikko is 6 years old! I can't believe it. He is still so much a puppy, most people guess he is 2. He has been the best dog and best friend :wub:
We'll be celebrating later with a cake for him, a trip to his favorite pet store for a special treat, and a new jolly ball.

Mikko at 12 weeks old










Mikko a few weeks ago










Pictures of cake and presents later


----------



## Sunstreaked (Oct 26, 2010)

What a beautiful dog! 

Wishing many, many, many more years for you and Mikko!


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Happy Birthday Mikko!! Enjoy your cake and presents. Beautiful dog,great picture,so cute.


----------



## Girth (Jan 27, 2011)

Happy Birthday Mikko with many more to come.


----------



## drosado (Aug 9, 2011)

Great picture!! Love his expression. Happy birthday, Mikko. Hope you have a wonderful day and get spoiled like crazy.


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Happy Birthday handsome, wishing for you many, many more. :birthday:


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO (Oct 4, 2006)

Thank you everyone!


----------



## FredD (Jul 5, 2009)

From one Mikko to another Mikko, "Happy Birthday"!!!


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

:cake: *Mikko ... 
WISHING YOU A VERY HAPPY (& BELATED) BIRTHDAY!!!*


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

Happy Belated Birthday!!!!!


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO (Oct 4, 2006)

Thanks everyone!!
Fred, I have a cat named Wiley too 
Here are some pictures:

Birthday presents (Jolly Ball and beef trachea) and cake!









Can I please eat the cake now??









Yummy!


----------



## GrayWolf (Feb 19, 2006)

Happy Birthday Mikko! You're gorgeous!


----------

